

Citizen requests info from NSA. NSA replies. - ferdo
http://imgur.com/a/IYm0o

======
mtgx
Does the "national defense" label render all other laws irrelevant? They
certainly seem to get away with it a lot: "We know it's illegal _normally_ ,
but this time it's for national defense, so it's _okay_ ". That seems to have
been the mentality of the government since 9/11.

~~~
dragonwriter
> That seems to have been the mentality of the government since 9/11.

You'd be more accurate if you referenced Pearl Harbor rather than 9/11\. The
national security state in the US wasn't a post-9/11 creation.

